# Hamburgs Schmuddelmesse



## Anonymous (16 Mai 2004)

grins
h**p://www.mopo.de/nachrichten/102_panorama_57740.html

(Vorsicht: beim Besuch der Seite warnt mich Spybot vor irgendeinem download, kann's nicht einschätzen)



			
				Hamburger Morgenpost schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Zuhälter" dieses virtuellen Rotlichtmilieus treffen sich ab heute in Hamburg. Auf einer streng geheimen Messe.



*prust* 





			
				Hamburger Morgenpost schrieb:
			
		

> "Adult Webmaster Event 2004" - so heißt die Veranstaltung, zu der einer der ganzen Großen der Internet-Sex-Branche in den Hamburger Hafen einlädt: die Cytainment AG, eine Firma mit Sitz an der Großen Elbstraße, die 2003 sieben Millionen Umsatz machte.



*schon besser*




			
				Hamburger Morgenpost schrieb:
			
		

> Längst haben dubiose Gestalten aus der Halbwelt die Internet-Sex-Branche für sich entdeckt. Einige Vertreter finden sich auf der Gästeliste wieder. Wie beispielsweise die Chefs der Hamburger Firma Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme und des Unternehmens Digital Web Media Ltd., die gerade Schlagzeilen machen, weil sie bundesweit zigtausendfach Rechnungen versandten - an Personen, die angeblich ein Internet-Sex-Angebot in Anspruch genommen hatten. Nur, dass davon die Betroffenen gar nichts wussten. Staatsanwaltschaften ermitteln.



ha, das ist doch was...


Gute Nacht
cj


----------



## sascha (16 Mai 2004)

Die Liste der erlesenen Gäste nachzulesen auch hier, ganz öffentlich:

http://www........de/sites/teilnehmer.php

_URL gelöscht , da in der Zwischenzeit "kommerziell" ..._


----------



## Aaron (17 Mai 2004)

Man man man... was fuer ein Kaeseblatt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Mai 2004)

Naja, Käseblatt hin oder her...

Dass diese AWM-Messe schon länger Thema ist,  auch hier im Forum  und damit nicht geheim ist, ist schon klar.

Aber was genau begründet die Abqualifizierung als Käseblatt?

Die Teilnehmerlisten diverser Selbstfeierlichkeiten sind höchst ergiebige Quellen, um sich mal vor Augen zu führen, wer da mit wem entspannt über Geschäfte plaudert und mal den Uno G. im Bikini sehen will... 

Aber dazu ist hamburg zu grau, da muss ich wohl bis zur  Eurowebtainment  warten...

Ein who is who der seriösen Freunde, frei Haus geliefert aus Las Vegas! Klasse Service... 

Die alten Infos sind aber noch besser, Goodlines wirbt neben icom... olé! (link hier nicht geopostet, da kommerziell)


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2005)

Die Schmuddelmesse fällt heuer aus, schade eigentlich... Die Seite der letzten Schmuddelmesse dümpelt vor sich hin (awm-eve**.de) mit all den Fragen, die sie aufgeworfen hat...

heute mal diese: War der HBV Hamburg etwa "mittelbarer Veranstalter"?


> "Geile Schnecken" sorgen für Umsatz
> "Geile Omas" und "Heiße Girls mit wirklich dicken Titten" sind bei der "Goldenen Feder" vermutlich nicht geladen - obwohl die Verlagsgruppe mit denen auf vielen Internetseiten Werbung macht: Bauers Tochter Pabel-Moewig-Verlag und Bauers mittelbare Tochter Inter Content KG mischen kräftig mit beim Pornogeschäft im World Wide Web: "fuck-net", "schluck-alles" - alles "jung, knackig, geil, versaut und sehr verdorben". Und wer unter "geile-schnecke" die neuesten Kochrezepte aus Frankreich erwartet, der sollte einen Surftrip zum "live-blowjob" lieber gar nicht erst ins Auge fassen.


siehe  "Veranstalter"
Natürlich frage ich aus  rein historischem Interesse
Grüsse
Mr Y


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 April 2005)

Mr Y bin ich - und Sascha sollte oben seinen link ändern
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=55181#55181
- der führt inzwischen nämlich zur sexsuche... oder dorthin, wo einen

```
Redirection Javascript zum weiterleiten auf die Sprachunterverzeichnisse
```
 hinschickt...

(wen das original interessiert, dem kann ich's zukommen lassen)


----------

